# What Kinds Of Jobs Are Good For People With SA?



## Princess14 (Jun 6, 2014)

Someone has probably already asked this question, but I want to know does anyone have any suggestions as to what types of jobs are best for people with SA? Any job suggestions that don't involve a lot of socializing or contact with people?


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Not retail. After working in retail, I want to get some sort of an office job when I graduate.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

NDT doesn't involve much socialising.


----------



## Princess14 (Jun 6, 2014)

Tabris said:


> NDT doesn't involve much socialising.


Can you please explain, what is NDT?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

i would assume maybe an archivist.


----------



## greengirl (Apr 7, 2014)

Mostly clerical office work I'd say. Or some sort of a scientist cause they work mostly alone in their labs. Just no customer service. Or call centre. LOL


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

Security Guard, especially at an industrial plant. That is what I currently do and while there is some contact with people it's fairly limited. At least where I work. Out of 8 hours of work I maybe spend an hour of it spread through the entire shift where I do any sort of socializing. Also I get to sit in air conditioned room while just surfing the net or watching a movie...and I'm trading that in for a job where I have to socialize a bit more in a warehouse. Hope I'm not making a huge mistake making this move but I don't want to be one of those guys whose only real job has been security work. Try to get a job outside of security with nothing but a security background and see how far that will get you. Probably not too far.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Working with kids does require a bit of energy but Ive been a substitute/kindergarden aide since Jan of this year and it hasnt been too social...well kinda.........yeah...


----------



## Princess14 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Online business perhaps?

I often think a truck driver would be a good idea but it's the hassle of knowing exactly how to behave at either end of the deliveries.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Just say no to customer service! I work in that environment right now and it is pure HELL. Even for people without SA.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

heyJude said:


> Just say no to customer service! I work in that environment right now and it is pure HELL. Even for people without SA.


I second that!


----------



## hypersensitive (Jul 10, 2014)

heyJude said:


> Just say no to customer service! I work in that environment right now and it is pure HELL. Even for people without SA.


I like the handbasket thing, made me titter:yes


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Definitely not call centre work, feel like I'm having a heart attack everyday. Probably a librarian or something would be better <.<;


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Nekomata said:


> Definitely not call centre work, feel like I'm having a heart attack everyday. Probably a librarian or something would be better <.<;


The call center can actually help with general speaking/conversation skills, but the combative callers REALLY stressed me out. I spent so much time fearing and anticipating bad calls, that I was in constant "fight or flight" mode all day. So I can relate to feeling like having a heart attack every day. In fact, I DID develop high blood pressure and went to the ER a few times for chest pains.


----------



## Observant Rock (Jul 16, 2014)

Computer programming.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Tabris said:


> NDT doesn't involve much socialising.


What is NDT?


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

Peregrínus said:


> What is NDT?


Non Destructive Testing. 
Testing materials for integrity. Pipelines and welds are some of the things that are tested this way.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Anything that has to do with computers: from audio/video editing and composing, to photo editing, to Java/Flash programming, to webmaster/content producer.
I seen awhile back a video of Cameron on TV talking about 3D technology, showing guys doing the 3D editing for "Avatar" and "TITANIC". 
They all worked "alone" with a dedicated computer/laptop, and each of these guys had to edit different segments of the movie(s), while Cameron was walking around the studio, CAREFULLY looking behind the guys backs. Pretty detailed and informative stuff. I think you can also find some videos on Youtube or somewhere else on the net. Give it a look, if you've never worked or seen a multimedia studio before and want to work for one, one day. 
Anyways, like I already said, I think all computer-related jobs are the perfect jobs for SA people, as it only involve very little communication with other colleagues, as each colleague is busy working on his own assigned work.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Observant Rock said:


> Computer programming.


****ing yes!


----------



## weirdfeelings (Sep 13, 2014)

Observant Rock said:


> Computer programming.


 This. High tech non social jobs. They pay well enough and don't induce too much anxiety


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

weirdfeelings said:


> This. High tech non social jobs. They pay well enough and don't induce too much anxiety


I spent almost a decade since hs struggling with SA/SP, back to school on and off, finally finishing up a CS degree. I had done some hobby programming as a kid.

the problem is the jobs are extremely highly competitive. All kids and even salespeople think they can do it. Plus a giant percentage of coding jobs had already been offshored in the last decade and a half.

If one is depressed daily, or not a genius, it's hard to keep up the 8 hours per day "recommended" practicing and keeping up to be even paid to do any coding.

If you have SA and your parents are shy as well, you have no contacts, no network. As we know severely affected SA folk don't have real friends. Most people "hate" them. Even in interviews, the non-shy candidates will always win out. Like many "professional jobs" now it's like 100-200 (to thousands) candidates per coding job opening. Many of those candidates are veterans with years of experience layoffed by the usual corporate downsizing in favor of outsourcing. Most skilled professions has been outsourced or offshored, but it was coding then IT that was offshored first in the early 2000's while the Bush administration and the news didn't report it because that would make the public even more pissed following the 2001 bubble burst, then the subsequent 2007-8 housing bubble/mortgage crash. Only until around 2012+ the news finally admitted tens of millions of high/above average-paying jobs were gone forever.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

jvanb00c said:


> Security Guard, especially at an industrial plant. That is what I currently do and while there is some contact with people it's fairly limited. At least where I work. Out of 8 hours of work I maybe spend an hour of it spread through the entire shift where I do any sort of socializing. Also I get to sit in air conditioned room while just surfing the net or watching a movie...and I'm trading that in for a job where I have to socialize a bit more in a warehouse. Hope I'm not making a huge mistake making this move but I don't want to be one of those guys whose only real job has been security work. Try to get a job outside of security with nothing but a security background and see how far that will get you. Probably not too far.


I'm curious about security. Do you need to be physically intimidating or big, and/or have a "tough" attitude with a gun? Just wondering if a severely afflicted SA guy would have a tough time being taken seriously trying to get into, and work in the security guard field.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

ils25r said:


> I'm curious about security. Do you need to be physically intimidating or big, and/or have a "tough" attitude with a gun? Just wondering if a severely afflicted SA guy would have a tough time being taken seriously trying to get into, and work in the security guard field.


 Not at all. There are seemingly two types of security guards. You have the wannabe cop type who thinks he has powers that he doesn't...don't be that guy, nobody respects that guy. The other type from what I've seen are the kind of socially awkward people that take the job knowing they don't have to do much...depending on the job. Obviously the more upscale security does a lot more and is respected a lot more but these people are usually actual police moonlighting or former police or military.

Basically more often than not you won't have to socialize a great deal but the trade off there is in general it's a boring job and if your not careful you can easily put on a lot of weight. Boredom and sitting down a lot can lead you to just want to emotionally eat. That is what happened to me my first two years working as a security guard, I got up to near 300 pounds. I righted that ship later but a lot of security guards don't. Where I worked we had a revolving door of security guards and 90% of them were obese.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

don't know if this helps. But happened to see a bunch of posts about working on a computer at home via "passive income" or other means. Anyways, thought the thread was a possibly helpful shared summary.

http://www.happierabroad.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11535#wrap


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

It depends on whether you want the job to help overcome SA or not. My new EMT job is really forcing me to relate to others. Patients, coworkers, and hundreds of other health care, fire, and police, I encounter. I've only just started, but this has been true immersion / exposure therapy that is starting to yield results.


----------



## Chase926 (Sep 1, 2014)

A good job for people with SA, eh? You're being kinda unrealistic here. A lot of jobs require interacting and talking to people. I'd say face your fears and work on overcoming these obstacles. Avoiding the problem just makes it worse.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No such thing other than slave jobs like dishwashing or cleaning.


----------



## Penny46 (Dec 16, 2014)

Truck driver or cable guy. They both basically work alone.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

greengirl said:


> Mostly clerical office work I'd say. Or some sort of a scientist cause they work mostly alone in their labs. Just no customer service. Or call centre. LOL


This is what I do (the company I work for supplies the science industry, ironically) and it's a mixed bag for me. It's not a bad job by any means and my responsibilities are reasonably low but I still struggle even with this. My issue isn't the work or what I do - it's the dealing with people (even work colleagues) that bothers me. The phone calls from customers especially. I really do loathe getting the phone because with my terrible luck, 90% of the calls I answer are difficult ones that I can't resolve or deal with myself without getting help from those higher up 'the chain' as such. This does stress me out and if I have any issue with a work colleague, I find myself starting to stutter.

My ideal job would probably be something similar to what I do now - just with the computer system set up at home. I could e-mail through all my work and wouldn't have to deal with the phone calls. Or, just give me my own office away from the general office where I sit with seven other people. That alone would ease the situation.

I can't think of any job that doesn't involve dealing with people in some capacity, otherwise I'd suggest that as an ideal job! I would consider becoming a driver, but if I found myself having had wrong directions or meeting someone awkward when it come to making a delivery, that would set me off&#8230;


----------



## Guinglain (Jul 11, 2011)

are call centers that bad? I am currently applying for call center and data entry positions since I'm about to finish my unpaid internship and the company have no interest to hire me.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Guinglain said:


> are call centers that bad? I am currently applying for call center and data entry positions since I'm about to finish my unpaid internship and the company have no interest to hire me.


Like any company, call centers are different with different people, so it just depends. The one I worked for had a laid back management style, so it worked for me. The plus is you don't interact much with co-workers, since you're all on the phone. Once you get used to the calls, your conversations with the callers are pretty much the same. My particular position involved a lot of trouble-shooting of repairs to products we sold and I was not good at walking people through it. Most call center jobs are not like that though.


----------



## Guinglain (Jul 11, 2011)

BlueDay said:


> Like any company, call centers are different with different people, so it just depends. The one I worked for had a laid back management style, so it worked for me. The plus is you don't interact much with co-workers, since you're all on the phone. Once you get used to the calls, your conversations with the callers are pretty much the same. My particular position involved a lot of trouble-shooting of repairs to products we sold and I was not good at walking people through it. Most call center jobs are not like that though.


I hope I can work at a company such as yours. I really want to try a call center job and see if its a good fit for me. I've worked at a McDonald's restaurant, a job considered by many as ****ty, for 6 months yet I experienced first hand that it is not as hard as people make it seem to be.


----------



## asdf111 (Dec 20, 2014)

If you have severe SA then no job will be good for you.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Guinglain said:


> I hope I can work at a company such as yours. I really want to try a call center job and see if its a good fit for me.* I've worked at a McDonald's restaurant, a job considered by many as ****ty, for 6 months yet I experienced first hand that it is not as hard as people make it seem to be.*


Its different for everyone, it depends on your level of anxiety.. and your pace/speed..

I work at dunkin donuts and its tearin' my azz up XDDD

like its not even customers,

im just hard on myself (im pretty slow, mess up ect..fastfood is just not my scene)


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

asdf111 said:


> If you have severe SA then no job will be good for you.


web designer ^^


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Electrician...I worked as one for 2 years and sometimes i would work on my own. Sometimes you would deal with the occasional person here and there but nothing too hectic. Plus majority of the talking are done by the master electrician.


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

Software developer.


----------



## recoverychef (Jan 8, 2015)

well cooking affords low pay high stress but manageable social interactions. has kept me alive but may lead to deviant lifestyle choices.lol.


----------



## InstantNoodle (Jan 12, 2015)

Computer programmer or anything else with computers. It's easier to talk to computers than to humans. Or a warehouse, or you could try as a gravedigger lol


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

This thread makes me sad. I wanted to become a programmer but the intro course kicked my *** and now I'm stuck with accounting.


----------



## noconfidenceguy (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone here actually a programmer and would be able to give me some insight on how to get into the field? Is it possible to get into the field without a degree in it?


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

Try to find something that you are comfortable with to a point to where you can handle doing that job for years. 

Truth be told 95% or so of jobs suck, it's just a matter of finding something that you can make it through without wanting to hurt yourself. 

We were all fed lies as kids. People promised us our dream job and how it would be happiness. Most jobs are boring and repetitive. Same thing day in day out. It's just a way to pay bills and have money so you can actually enjoy yourself outside of work.


----------



## Jb425 (Sep 22, 2014)

I would say anything more technical. I didn't have to socialize a great deal at my electrical engineering internship.


----------

